# Chickpeas! what do they do to YOU?!



## sophiekimmel (May 12, 2002)

Basically i'm just venting here.







I'm frustrated. I like chickpeas damnit, they taste so good, but then the cramps come. An amazing amount of gas too. I could like watch my stomach grow, now my shorts don't fit. Stupid food.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

I know what you mean...I love chick peas too, but since the onset of IBS, my system just can't deal with them anymore...yup, bloating & cramps







.Do you like hummus? It's a dip made from pureed chick peas with lots of spices & herbs...most I've tried aren't 'spicy hot'...just a wonderful unique taste. I love it with warmed up pita bread...I found one brand I just love...I think I'm addicted.







The hummus doesn't cause me the problems that the whole chick peas do.Here's a link about it with all the nutritional info as well...it's really healthy too. http://www.ritefoods.com/hummus.html Hope it may provide an alternative for you.Lynda


----------

